# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  περιστερια ποστες

## n-i-k-o-s

εδω τωρα σας εξηγω μια αλη κατηγορια περιστεριων της ποστες.να σας πω οτι ειναι τα πιο δημοφιλη περιστερια.το πεταγματους ειναι μοναδικο με της φυγουρες που κανουν στον ουρανο προσφερουν ενα μοναδικο θεαμα που σε συρναπαζη και σε καθηλονη και δεν χορτενεις να τα βλεπεις στον ουρανο.να το πω μεταφορικα στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ειναι σαν να βλεπεις αθλητες στιβου ενω στης ποστες ειναι σαν να βλεπεις ζογκλερ και ακροβατες.να σας πω οτη ειναι ολες οι ρατσες απο περιστερια που κανουν φιγουρες.οταν θελεις να βαλεις τετια περιστερια τη πρεπει να κανεις πρωτα ενα κουμασι που οι προδιαγραφες του να ειναι τετιες που να χοραει τον τελικο αριθμο περιστεριων που θα φιλοξενησει οι φωλιες που θα βαλεις ειτε ειναι τασακια πυλινα η τενεκεδες πρεπει να υπολογησεις οτι σε καθε ζευγαρι αντιστηχουν δυο φωλιες ο λογος οταν εχουν νεοσσους λιγο πρην γινουν ανεξαρτητη πιανουν αλου φωλια και γεναν δηλ ταιζουν νεοσσους και παραληλα κλωσαν και αυγα.στο μπροστηνο μερος του κουμασιου καλο ειναι να υπαρχη μια κλουβα για να βγενουν εξω οταν θα τα εχεις κληστα γιατι μαθενουν το μερος πιο ευκολα.τωρα πως τα εκπαιδευεις ας πουμε οτι εχεις δεκα ζευγαρια πρεπει να να εχεις πιαζμενα τα φτερα να μην μπορουν να πεταξουν  π.χ. με ταινια η παραμανα,καθε μερα τα ανοιγεις για να βγενουν εξω απο το κουμασι για να γνορισουν το μερος θα πρεπει να εχεις ενα καλαμι περιπου δυο μετρα οταν τα εχεις εξω και ας πουμε τα ταιζεις και μετα θελεις να βαλεις μεσα στο κουμασι περνεις το καλαμι και σιγα σιγα τα καθοδιγεις να μπουν μεσα θελη υπομονη μετα απο καιρο μαθενουν και με το που θα πιανεις το καλαμι θα μπενουν μεσα μονα τους πανευκολα.στο μεταξη καπια στηγμη θα παρουν ζευγαρι αφου παρουν ζευγαρι και κανουν αυγα και μετα βγουν οι νεοσσοι να πω εδω οτι οι νεοσσοι ειναι ανεξαρτητη σε σαραντα μερες απο την εκολαψη τους και ενω εσει ολο τον καιρο αυτο που περασε τα βαζεις με την καθοδηγησει του καλαμιου τοτε ηρθε η ωρα να ελευτεροσεις τον αρσενικο και τον αφηνεις να πεταξη την πρωτη φορα καλο ειναι να ειναι σουροπο και δεν το αφηνεις να υψοση πολη οταν θελεις να κατεβη βγαζεις την θηλυκια εξω μολις την δει κατεβενει αυτο κανεις για αρχη αφηνεις να πεταν στην αρχη δυο δυο μετα τεσερα τεσερα και συνεχηζεις μετα απο λιγο καιρο αφου μαθουν το μερος και θα εχεις κανει αρκετα πεταγματα τα περιστερια θα ειναι γιαρικα δηλ.δεν θα χανοντε ευκολα.αργοτερα αφηνεις με τον ιδιο τροπο και της θηλυκιες.να σας πω οτι οι περιστεραδες συναγονιζοντε να πιασει ο ενας τα περιστερια του αλου πεταει ο ενας πεταει και ο αλος με σκοπο να μπερδεψη τα περιστερια του αλου και να πεσουν στο κουμασι του αν δουν οτι δεν πεφτουν απογιονη κιαλα κιαλα και στο τελος αν εχετε δει γεμηζη ο ουρανος με περιστερια δηλαδη βαζουν τετιες κοντρες οπου το αποτελεσμα μπορη σημερα να εισαι κερδισμενος και αυριο χαμενος να πω εδω οτι ποτε δεν πετας ολα τα περιστερια παντα πρεπει μεσα στο κουμασι να εχεις καπια ο λογος ειναι οτι αν θες να κατεβασεις αυτα που πεταν πρεπει να βγαλεις εξω περιστερια απο το κουμασι μολις τα δουν πευτουν.αυτες ειναι οι ποστες γιατι προσφερουν τετιες συγκινησεις και με σινδιασμο του ανταγονισμου της καθε μερας και με το φυγουρατσιδικο πεταγμα τους της κανη τα πιο δημοφιλη περιστερια.και να ξερετε οτι ολοι οι περιστεραδες ειναι χομπυστες και αν ενας πιασει του αλου τα περιστερια οι περισοτεροι τα δινουν πησω απλος εχει κοληματα και πηραγματα στον χαμενο και οτι πολη γιναν φιλη εξετιας των περιστεριων.σας δηχνω φωτο απο ποστες που εχει φιλος μου και πως τα καθοδηγη με το καλαμι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδω

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αλη μια

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και μια τελευτεα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω πως πεταν οι ποστες

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

βρηκα εναν εκτροφεα στο διαδικτιο με διακοσμητικα περιστερια να πω οτι δεν ειναι και τα πιο δημοφιλοι περιστερια γιατι πεταν σαν κοτες και τα προτιμαν λιγοι μονο για την ομορφια τους διτε να παρετε μια εικονα η πηγη ειναι www.dimitriadispigeons.com

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα σας πω δυο λογια για της ρατσες των περιστεριων.αυτα τα περιστερια που θα σας διξω με φωτογραφιες ειναι την κατηγορια των περιστεριων που λεγοντε ποστες.στην χωρα μας την δεκαετια του 80 ειχαμε μια εξαρση απο περιστερια που καναν εισαγωγη απο χωρες της ευρωπης κυριος απο γερμανια.τα περιστερια τα ελληνικα ηταν και ειναι απο τα καλητερα στο πεταγμα τους και περιζητητα.δυστηχος μιονεκτουσαν σε ομορφια και σε αντιθεση με τα ξενα που μας ηρθαν που ηταν πανεμορφα.εκει τοτε πολη περιστεραδες την πατησαν περνοντας ξενα περιστερια που ηταν πανεμορφα αφου βγηκαν με επιλεγμενες διασταυροσεις.το προβλημα τους ηταν οτι δεν ειχαν καλο πεταγμα ειναι αυτο που λεν στην γλωσα τους οι περιστεραδες βαρια περιστερια,αλλα ο κοσμος τοτε εφαγε ομορφια.αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να αλιωθουν πολυ τα ελληνικα περιστερια ευτηχως που υπαρχουν μεχρη και σημερα περιστεραδες που κρατησαν της ελληνικες ρατσες.να πω οτι αναλογα με τα μερη της χωρας μας εχουν και διαφορετικες ονομασιες.θασας διξω της πιο γνωστες και θα γραψω και δυο λογια για την καθε ρατσα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα μισιρακια η παπαγαλακια.στην βορειο ελλαδα τα λεν μισιρακια στην νοτια ελλαδα παπαγαλακια.οπως και να τα πεις σωστα ειναι.ειναι ενα σκετικα μικροσωμο περιστερι με συγκριση τα αλλα και εχει μικρο ραμφος.πολυ καλο σαν γονεας αυτο που λεμε οι περιστεραδες ταισιαρικα περιστερια.μαθενουν ευκολα το μερος που θα τα βαλεις δηλ.γιαραβουν ευκολα και ειναι ιδανικα περιστερια για εναν νεο που ασχωλιτε πρωτη φορα με περιστερια.παντα μηλαμε για ποστες

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα εδω ειναι τα γαλατσια τα ελληνικα.πολη καλη ρατσα λιγα εχουν μηνη αναλιοτα.κανουν στο πεταγμα τους ωραια γυρησματα και σπασιματα στον αερα.με αριστα το δεκα θα ελεγα τα βαζω 8.παντα μηλαω για της φιγουρες και τα κολπα που κανουν στον ουρανο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και δω ειναι τα γαλατσια τα γερμανικα.πολυ ομορφο περιστερι με σκουφο  στο κεφαλι και τσαρουχια στα ποδια.ειναι καπια χαρακτηριστηκα περιστεριων στην γλωσα των περιστεραδων θα σας τα πω στο μελλον σε αλλο ποστ αυτα τα χαρακτηριστηκα των περιστεριων.ειναι ενα περιστερι που δεν εχει καθολου καλο πεταγμα.πολυ βαρη.και γω προσωπικα δεν τα προτιμουσα καθολου.μεγαλο του προσον μονο η ομορφια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα καπλανια.απο τα λιγα καλα περιστερια που μας ηρθαν απο εξω,θα ελεγα μετρημενα στα δακτυλα.προελευση απο πολονια.εχει καλο πεταγμα και αυτο κανει πολη καλες φιγουρες και κολπα στον ουρανο.το μονο μιονεκτιμα θα ελεγα οτι γιαρεβη λιγο πιο δυσκολα απο τα αλλα που αναφερα μεχρη στιγμης.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα κοτοπεριστερα υπαγοντε στην κατηγωρια των διακοσμητικων περιστεριων.ιδιορυθμη εμφανιση.δεν πεταει καλα δηλ.πεταει σαν κοτα αλλα στην κατηγωρια των διακοσμιτικων περιστεριων ειναι θα ελεγα μεταφορικα ο χοντρουλης.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα παγονατα περιστερια.τα πιο δημοφυλη στην κατηγορια των διακοσμητικων περιστεριων.για μενα τα ομορφοτερα.δειτε τα σχολια νομιζω περισευουν

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα μαβια.ενα περιστερι που μας ηρθε απο γερμανια.στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος με το γαλατσι το γερμανικο τιποτα περισοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα τσακαλια.μας ηρθε την δεκαετια του 80 απο γερμανια ιδιο και αυτο με το γαλατσι το γερμανικο με την διαφορα αλο χρωμα

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα ειναι τα ντουνεκια η κουτρουμαδες.το δευτερο ονομα το πηραν απο της τουμπες που κανουν στο πεταγμα τους.απο τα κορυφεα περιστερια στο πεταγμα,πεταν σε μεγαλα υψη μπορουν να χαθουν μεσα στα συνεφα.παρα πολη δημοφυλη περιστερια περιζητητα προσφερουν εξερετικο θεαμα.οταν κατεβενουν απο τον ουρανο σηκονη τα φτερα του με τετιο τροπο και ανοιγη την ουρα φενταλια που γυνετε σαν μπαλα και κανει σφουρες και ατελιοτες τουμπες.απο θεαμα σχηζει.το μονο του μιονεκτημα οτι γιαρεβη δυσκολα και ειναι ενα περιστερι που ποτε δεν εισε συγουρος δηλ.μπορη να χαθει ευκολα.αλλα για το θεαμα που προσφερη αξηζει να ασχωλιθεις.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αφου μηλαμε για ρατσες περιστεριων που προσφερουν θεαμα με το πεταγμα τους αυτο το περιστερι ειναι κορυφαιο θα ελεγα ο βασιλιας των περιστεριων στα θεαματικα περιστερια.ειναι τα ΒΟΥΤΑ.πεταει σε τετια υψη που δεν μπορη να το δει ανθρωποινο ματι χανετε στους ουρανους ειναι το πιο δυμοφυλης περιστερι στην ελλαδα.οι περισοτεροι περιστεραδες το λατρεβουν,εχει κλεψη καρδιες,ειναι πιο ακριβο με συγκριση τα αλλα,και οσοι ειχαν τετια περιστερια δεν τα παρατησαν ποτε.οταν πεταει και χανετε στον ουρανο ειναι το μοναδικο περιστερι που πεταει σε τετια μεγαλα υψη,και αποφασισεις να το κατεβασεις μαζευει τα φτερα του με τετιο τροπο που κιριολεκτηκα βουταει το εχουν μετρηση να πιανει ταχυτιτα ανο των 200 χιλιομετρων.αφου οταν πεφτη ακουγετε εντονα ο ηχος που σκηζη τον αερα και σε δευτερολευπτα ειναι στην γη.πραγματικα εχει απιστευτο πεταγμα.να πω εδω οτι τα διασταυρωνουν με τα ντουνεκια βγαζωντας τα βουτοντουνεκα,που περνουν χαρακτιριστηκα στο πεταγμα και απο τα δυο πουλια.θα ελεγα ειναι το κορυφαιο περιστερι στης ποστες με διαφορα.λενε οτι πατριδα του ειναι η κοζανη και τα γρεβενα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτα τα λιγα προς το παρον.στο μελλον θα γραψω για καπια ιδικα χαρακτηριστικα των περιστεριων.για πανο στην εμφανιση πως να τα καταλαβενουμε και απο καπιες ενδιξεις στην συμπερηφορα τους.

----------


## Niva2gr

Είναι απίστευτο τελικά πόση ποικιλία υπάρχει και στον κόσμο των περιστεριών!

Χίλια μπράβο για τα θέματά σου βρε Νίκο!

----------


## xXx

> αυτα ειναι τα μισιρακια η παπαγαλακια.στην βορειο ελλαδα τα λεν μισιρακια στην νοτια ελλαδα παπαγαλακια.οπως και να τα πεις σωστα ειναι.ειναι ενα σκετικα μικροσωμο περιστερι με συγκριση τα αλλα και εχει μικρο ραμφος.πολυ καλο σαν γονεας αυτο που λεμε οι περιστεραδες ταισιαρικα περιστερια.μαθενουν ευκολα το μερος που θα τα βαλεις δηλ.γιαραβουν ευκολα και ειναι ιδανικα περιστερια για εναν νεο που ασχωλιτε πρωτη φορα με περιστερια.παντα μηλαμε για ποστες


αυτά δεν είναι Νίκο που τα χρησιμοποιούν για να κατεβάζουν τις βούτες??

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ναι βασιλη με αυτα κατεβαζουν τα βουτα.συνηθος εχουν διπλα απο το κουμασι με τα βουτα και ενα κουμασι μισιρακια για αυτο τον λογο

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω θα δειτε ενα βιντεο πως πεταν τα γαλατσια και τη φυγουρες κανουν http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-F6d57a7OY

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω ενα βιντεο απο τα ντουνεκια η κουτρουμαδες,βλεποντας το βιντεο θα καταλαβετε γιατι πηραν αυτο το δευτερο ονομα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfkL8haFBOk&NR=1

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Και εδω ενα βιντεο με τα βουτα.δειτε οταν βουταν απο τον ουρανο στην γη πιανουν ταχυτητα ανο τον 200 χιλιομετρων.εντιποσιακο θεαμα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGEMhtn8d3Q

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω ενα βιντεο με τα μαβια και αυτα πανεμορφα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOdFYAJ8 ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω θα δειτε πολες ρατσες περιστεριων http://ratsesperisterion.blogspot.com/2 ... scene.html

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω ενα βιντεο με εναν περιστερα που πεται περιστερια και ελενχει πληρες το πεταγμα και τα περιστερια δηλ.τα εχει εκπαιδευση τελια.το γραφω αλιος δεν το βγαζει γραψτετω ετσει και μετα θα σας βγαλη το βιντεο Peristeria Matakos ratsa Pliatsika Polixni

----------


## pedrogall

Μπραβο Νικο , πολυ διαφωτιστικα αυτα που γραφεις για τα περιστερια. Εχω κι εγω μερικα ζευγαρια παπαγαλακια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω φιλοι μου σας διχνω εναν φιλο μου εκτροφεα με περιστερια.ειμαστε φιλοι απο μικρα παιδια.πρην 15 χρονια που εγω τα ειχα παρατηση, αυτος τοτε ξεκηνησε.πηγα τον ειδα στης εγκαταστασεις του.εχει κανει πολα βηματα μπροστα.να σας πω οτι εχει ποστες και ειναι φαν αυτον τον περιστεριων του θεαματος.καναμε πεταγμα τα βουτα τα χαζευαμαι στον ουρανο και ανταλαζαμε αποψης πανο στα περιστερια.εδω να σας πω οτι απογοητευτηκε οταν εμαθε οτι εβαλα ταχυδρομους.ηθελε να βαλω ποστες να συναγονιζομαστε.σας διχνω της φωτο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω μια πηγη που μπορητε να δειτε πολα βιντεο απο πεταγμα με βουτες περιστερια.         http://mytube.molham.net/ΒΟΥΤΕΣ/               απο οτι θα δειτε το θεαμα που προσφερουν αυτα τα περιστερια του θεαματος ειναι μοναδικο.στο μελον θα σας δειξω και πεταγμα απο ενα ακομα εντιποσιακο περιστερι του θεαματος τα ντουνεκια η κουτρουμαδες.θα ψαξω να βρω βιντεο.οστε τα μελη να εχουν μια πιο πληρη εικονα και απο αυτα τα περιστερια του θεαματος.Tο εβαλα αλλα βλεπω δεν το βγαζη δινει αλλα βιντεο.γραψτετο ετσι και θα σας βγαλη τα βιντεο          molham.net-ΒΟΥΤΕΣ videos

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω θα δειτε την ιστορια της βουτας οπως την περιγραφη ο συγκεκριμενος εκτρωφεας.αξιζει να δειτε την σελιδα του εχει και φωτο απο βουτες κ.α.http://www.chkarousos.gr 
παλη δεν το δινει.γραψτε απλα Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΤΑΣ και θα σας το βγαλη αν οχι πειτε μου και θα την γραψω εγω.

----------


## lazaros

Δείτε και μια άλλη εκδοχή, κατά την γνώμη μου η πιο σωστή.
Από έναν εκτροφέα που όσοι μπορεί να διαφωνούν μαζί του σέβονται την γνώμη του και της γνώσεις του πάνω στην βούτα.

Στάθης Πολυμέρης.

http://www.polimeris.gr/pigeons/gr/istoriko-voutas.htm

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω εναν εκτρωφεα απο βεροια που εσχολειται με βουτα.δειτε και βιντεο απο τα περιστερια του.καταπληκτικα.εδω η σελιδα του kamalis.gr και εδω βιντεο απο βουτες. you Toube-kamalis.gr

----------


## lazaros

http://www.kamalis.gr/

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω δειτε ενα αρθρο που αναφερετε στης βουτες.και το πεταγμα τους απο της ταρατσες της πολης.http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/1481

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και εδω δειτε μια αναφορα που γινετε για τα περιστερια στην θρακη και συγκεκριμανα στην κομοτηνη.http://www.xronos.gr/detail.php?ID=28273

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω δειτε σε ενα πηραμα που καναν σε περιστερια.δειχνη ποσο ευκολα εκπαιδευωνται και ποσο εξηπνα ειναι    http://neoskosmos.com/news/el/node/1824

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να πουμε δυο λογια ακομα για της ποστες και τη συνδιασμους κανουν οι περιστεραδες απο ρατσες περιστεριων.οταν ενας περιστερας αποφασιση να βαλει ποστες(ειναι ολα τα περιστερια που ειναι για πεταγμα κοινος για χαβα).μπορη να εχει διαφορες ρατσες π.χ.γαλατσια,μαβια,ντουσαλκ  ουρα,βουτα,ντουνεκια,μισιρ  κια,τσακαλια,καραγαλατσια.  αυτες ειναι καπιες ρατσες φυσικα υπαρχουν και αλλες αναφερω καπιες ενδικτικα.αφου εχει κανει ενα συνολο π.χ.100 περιστεριων του προσφερουν ενα μοναδικο θεαμα.οι βουτες πεταν μαζη με τα ντουνεκια σε μεγαλα υψη και ειναι γνωστες οι φυγουρες που κανουν.τα γαλατσια τα ελληνικα πεταν σε πιο χαμηλα υψη αλλα κανουν γυρισματα στον αερα(για αυτο οι περιστεραδες τα λεν οπια περιστερια κανουν τετιες φυγουρες ειναι του γυρισματος η σπασιαρικα)και οπως σας ειπα το καθε περιστερι κανει της φυγουρες του για αυτο προσφερουν ωραιο θεαμα.εχει παρατιρηθη οτι αν βαλεις μια ρατσα περιστεριων και συγκεκριμενα π.χ.μονο μισιρακια πεταν χαμηλα και γινοντε μπαλα,αλλα αν τα εχεις μαζη με αλλα περιστερια του θεαματος πεταν και αυτα πολη καλα(εχω δει μισιρακια να καρφονουν και στο πεσιμο να σφηγκουν πολη καλα).το μηστικο στο πεταγμα με ποστες ειναι τα περιστερια να πεταν ανοικτα δηλ.να σκορπαν στον ουρανο.τωρα πολη περιστεραδες που εχουν ποστες κανουν διαφορες διασταυρωσεις για να παρουν τα νεα περιστερια χαρακτηριστηκα στο πεταγμα τους απο δυο ρατσες περιστεριων.καπιες γνωστες διασταυρωσεις ειναι βουτα+ντουνεκια=ντουνεκοβο  υτα,μαβια+βουτα,πιγκουινακ  α+μισιρακια κ.α.αυτους τους περιστεραδες πολη περιστεραδες τους λεν παγκουρτσιδες.αλλα εγω λεω οτι ολλα τα περιστερια στο πεταγμα κρινετε.και φυσικα οι περιστεραδες που κραταν την καθε ρατσα χορια.που και  σε αυτους τα περιστερια στο πεταγμα κρινοντε.το μυστικο στης ποστες ειναι να κανεις περιστερια που να μην χανοντε.να ειναι αυτο που λεν οι περιστεραδες εξυπνα.τωρα και το πεταγμα αυτον των περιστεριων εχει και της δησκολιες του.να γεινω πιο σαφεις.μπορη μεσα στο κοπαδι σου να σου τυχουν και καπια περιστερια(οι περιστεραδες τα λεν αναποδα)που να ειναι απετακτα να τα εχεις παρη ας πουμε λογου απιριας και να πεταν χαμηλα.αυτο σε προκαλη προβλημα γιατι θα σου χαμηλονουν τα αλλα και μπορουν να σου τα χαλασουν.δηλ.να πεταξουν και τα αλλα χαμηλα.μπορη να τυχη καπια περιστερια ενο ανοιγης το κουμασι και ξεκινας να τα απογιωνεις καπια να παν και να κατσουν σε διπλανι ταρατσα.αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να δουν και αλλα και να πηγενουν να καθοντε και αυτα.με δυο λογια να σε προκαλουν τετια προβληματα(που αυτα που λεω ειναι γνωστα προβληματα στους περιστεραδες)οι περισωτεροι και ενας εμπιρος περιστερας ξερει πως θα τα αντιμετοπιση.σε μια τετια περιπτοση ειναι το καλητερο να τα καθηλοσεις με μακασι.παντα φυσικα αν τα περιστερια ειναι καλα δηλ.να τα εχεις μονο για αναπαραγωγη.αλο προβλημα μπορη να σου το δημιουργιση ενας κοντινος περιστερας που με αυτον μπορη να πιανεσε(υπαρχη αγραφος κανονας οταν δυο περιστεραδες πιανοντε ο ενας να προσπαθη να πιαση τα περιστερια του αλου)και την ωρα που πετας αυτος να (τσουβαλιαζη απο κατο)δηλ.να τρομαζη τα δικα του μηπος ξεγελαστη καπιο αμαθο δικο σου και πεση σε αυτον.αυτο εχει συνηθος ως αποτελεσμα να σε χαμηλονη τα δικα σου που πετας και να σου χαλαει το πεταγμα.στο παρελθον εχω δει περιστερι που πρωτη φορα το πετουσε φιλος μου το μπερδεψαν 5-6 περιστεραδες που σηκοσαν εκεινη την στιγμη για να το πιασουν. αυτος μολις εκανε να ριξη τα δικα του βγαζοντας τα περιστερια του απο το κουμασι αυτο εσφιξε και ηρθε.που ηταν αμαθο.και εχει παρατιρηθη περιστερια που τα πετας π.χ.για 3 χρονια να πεση και να πιαστη.με δυο λογια οι ποστες ειναι περιστερια που θελουν εκπαιδευση και χρονο για να τα στρωσεις.αλλα προσφερουν τετιες συγκηνισεις ειναι το πεταγμα της καθε μερας που με αυτα τα πεταγματα που κανεις μαθενεις ολο και πιο καλα τα περιστερια σου.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω ενα βιντεο με ποστες.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5mCbiLEe_U

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δειτε εδω ενα βιντεο απο εκπαιδευμενα περιστερια.το αποτελεσμα μηλαει απο μονο του http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5W9osPU ... re=related

----------

